# Woo Hoo Yeah Baby, Got Da OC,,Umm okay Maybe Not Woo Hoo Part :)



## JaiQwan (Apr 29, 2006)

Here are a few screenies of what I have as right now and a few "Q" 
I know no records were broken here but, seeing as its my first time OCing a VC Im taking it easy, kinda sorta  and so far so good and stable.

Also with all the tweaking and getting the clocks up, my GPU temp went up to just about 85c Youch =  :shadedshu  and me no want to end up  

I can get mem to max at 801 but the Core not much higher than you see in the screenie, without a crash. And im open to suggestions, ideas, hint, tips, on what I can do to improve upon things. 

More than likely Im going to have to put in a blow hole because I think my ambient case temp is not helping much, Oh an NO I have not OCED the CPU if anyone is wondering. 






This im not sure of if anyone can give an example would be helpful.


----------



## JaiQwan (May 1, 2006)

*Just A LiL Update Here*

Okay here is what I did for now and until I can get better cooling on the VC Im not going to push it much more, I may just keep it at the Lower OC settings. 

I set up this profile for a lower OC  








And this profile for a higher OC for gaming


----------



## zekrahminator (May 1, 2006)

You have a talent with the screenshot button . The "clock safety range" is a little tool to help you remember not to fry your card lol. I never did see a use for it, your card should show artifacts/freeze/cook WAY before you'll reach any of those safety ranges, and you can always increase your "safety range" by getting a better cooler . Very nice OC!


----------



## JaiQwan (May 2, 2006)

Yeah I was wondering when someone pick up on that  but as they (who ever they are) say a pictures is worth a thousand words, kinda sorta maybe  

Thanks much  



			
				zekrahminator said:
			
		

> You have a talent with the screenshot button . The "clock safety range" is a little tool to help you remember not to fry your card lol. I never did see a use for it, your card should show artifacts/freeze/cook WAY before you'll reach any of those safety ranges, and you can always increase your "safety range" by getting a better cooler . Very nice OC!


----------

